# أُريدُهُ أَنْ يَرْحَلَ / أُريدُ أَنْ يَرْحَلَ



## Ibn Nacer

أُريدُهُ أَنْ يَرْحَلَ Vs أُريدُ أَنْ يَرْحَلَ

Both sentences are correct? If yes, Is there a sentence is better than the other? 

Is it that there is a difference in meaning between the two?

Merci.


----------



## barkoosh

While both sentences mean the same thing, some say that أريده أن يرحل is incorrect since the verb أراد takes one object, not two. When you say أريده أن يرحل, you have the ه as the first object and أن يرحل (standing for الرحيلَ) as the second.

That's why some say that it's better to say:
أريد أن يرحل
or
أريد منه أن يرحل


----------



## fdb

أريد أن يرحل is correct Arabic. أريده أن يرحل sounds like someone thinking in English: "I want him to go".


----------



## Ibn Nacer

barkoosh said:


> While both sentences mean the same thing, some say that أريده أن يرحل is incorrect since the verb أراد takes one object, not two. When you say أريده أن يرحل, you have the ه as the first object and أن يرحل (standing for الرحيلَ) as the second.
> 
> That's why some say that it's better to say:
> أريد أن يرحل
> or
> أريد منه أن يرحل


Thank you for your helpful answer.


fdb said:


> أريد أن يرحل is correct Arabic. أريده أن يرحل sounds like someone thinking in English: "I want him to go".


En français ce serait : "Je veux de lui qu'il parte".


----------



## akhooha

Could you say: 
أريد أنه يرحل؟


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

no you can't
plus you have change the proposition
in the first it's أنْ
if you want add هاء you can't add it to أنْ
I think you have confused it with أنَّ


----------



## akhooha

Sorry. I should have been clearer with the حركات.
Can you say:
أريد أنَّه يرحل؟


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

I want him to go_ أريد رحيله/أنْ يرحل
I couldn't understand what you are trying to say with
أريد أنَّه يرحل 
however you can attach pronouns to أنّ


----------



## akhooha

Arabic_Police_999 said:


> ..I couldn't understand what you are trying to say with
> أريد أنَّه يرحل


I was merely wondering if أريد أنَّه يرحل was an acceptable alternative to أريد أنْ يرحل.
Since you couldn't understand what I was trying to say, I will assume that I can NOT say أريد أنَّه يرحل.
Thank you.


----------



## akhooha

I've been doing some more thinking about the correctness of the phrase:
أريد أنَّه يرحل
It seems to me that the following phrase in the Qur'an:
وَلَا تَخَافُونَ أَنَّكُمْ أَشْرَكْتُم
(6:81) 
would be grammatically equivalent, i.e. verb + أنَّ  + pronoun suffix + verb, so I'm wondering what is the problem with أريد أنَّه يرحل ?  What is it that makes these two phrases non-equivalent? Does it have something to do with the nature of the verb أريد that somehow makes it incompatible with this kind of construction? Or what?
Thank you.


----------



## cherine

Yes, it's about the verb. You can't use anna with the verb أريد .


----------



## akhooha

أشكرك على التوضيح

P.S. So the usages below would be considered incorrect?
"وإن أريد أنه لا يتميز منه٠٠٠" 
(مجموع رسائل الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي)

"وإن أريد أنه يصدق٠٠٠"
(آداب البحث والمناظرة)


----------



## barkoosh

Hello

Please compare
أريد أن يرحل - أتمنى أن يرحل - أودّ أن يرحل - أخشى أن يرحل - يؤسفني أن يرحل - آمل أن يرحل - يجب أن يرحل - ينبغي أن يرحل - يمكن أن يرحل 
with
علمتُ أنّه يرحل ("كل أسبوع إلى دبي"، مثلا) - أظنّ أنّه يرحل - أعتقد أنّه يرحل - سمعت أنّه يرحل -  يقول إنّه يرحل - يزعم أنّه يرحل - يتبيّن أنّه يرحل

(The phrases "أن يرحل" and "أنّه يرحل" are called المصدر المؤول in Arabic.)

So I think that the _*general tendency today*_ is to use a مصدر مؤول starting with أنْ with verbs that express state or emotion, such as want, wish, fear... In addition, this type of مصدر مؤول is used with verbs that have an impersonal subject: يجب - ينبغي - يجوز - يجدر - يحلّ - يمكن, etc.


Other verbs take "...أنّه" as مصدر مؤول.


----------



## cherine

akhooha said:


> P.S. So the usages below would be considered incorrect?
> "وإن أريد أنه لا يتميز منه٠٠٠"
> (مجموع رسائل الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي)
> 
> "وإن أريد أنه يصدق٠٠٠"
> (آداب البحث والمناظرة)


This structure is not the same as the one we're discussion. Here, إن أريد أنّ means: if the intended meaning is so and so. It's not the verb "to want".


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

akhooha said:


> P.S. So the usages below would be considered incorrect?
> "وإن أريد أنه لا يتميز منه٠٠٠"
> (مجموع رسائل الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي)
> 
> "وإن أريد أنه يصدق٠٠٠"
> (آداب البحث والمناظرة)


that might helps
"  *  *إنَّ*   :  It is used for affirmation and confirmation *الــتــوكــيـــد* /Tawkeed/             *Ex*. -  *إنَّ الــرَّجــُـــلَ جــائــِــعٌ*  = The man _is_ hungry.
                   –  *إنَّ الــطـــائــِــرةَ ســَــريــعــــةٌ*   = The plane _is_ fast.
*  *أنَّ*  :  It is used for affirmation and confirmation, too.
*Ex*.  – *أدركــتُ أنَّ الــجــُـــوعَ قــاتـــِـــلٌ*   = I realized _that_ hunger is a killer.
                   – *أعــرفُ أنَّ الــطــريــقَ طــويـــلٌ   *= I know _that_ the road is long." ( Inna and Sisters (Part 2) )


----------



## akhooha

أشكركم كلكم غاية الشكر


----------



## cherine

عفوًا .
I forgot to say that this uriid (in أريد أنّ) is in the passive form, it refers to المعنى or القول .


----------



## akhooha

Thank you. I see my error now. I had been reading it as أُرِيدُ .
Now that I see that it is actually أُرِيدَ it makes much more sense. Thank you again.


----------



## elroy

fdb said:


> أريده أن يرحل sounds like someone thinking in English: "I want him to go".


 This is used by all Arabs, even those who don't speak English or any other language.  Perhaps it originated as an English calque, but at this point it's firmly established as unmarked MSA. 


Ibn Nacer said:


> En français ce serait : "Je veux de lui qu'il parte".


 Literally, yes, but it's not perceived that way.  It's perceived as the unmarked "Je veux qu'il parte."


----------



## I see you

elroy said:


> This is used by all Arabs, even those who don't speak English or any other language.  Perhaps it originated as an English calque, but at this point it's firmly established as unmarked MSA.



What do you mean by "unmarked"?


----------



## elroy

It’s a linguistics term:

Markedness - Wikipedia


----------

